# Race set



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Get ya one!!!

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9097


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*nah...*

I'm gonna pass... As long as we're moving backwards, I'll wait for the coal -fired steam-powered set (if it's not too pricey) or (if it is) hold out another year or so longer and spring for the wind-powered one...... when the technology is "developed".


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

lol it's a JJ set


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Why stop there...*

Aw, c'mon Dave!!!! If we're gonna wait for technology to reverse itself, why stop at steam power? Let's go right back to the roots of slot cars!!! I mean, isn't this where it is bound to end up??? 



















Quite possibly a relative of Doba... :tongue:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Couple of threads on this already.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Quite possibly a relative of Doba... :tongue:


Hey I think I know that dude . . .


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Saw this set at Hobby Lobby today for $49.99 with the 40% off coupon, thats about $30


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Niiiiiiiicccccceeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Saw one of these sets at Hobby Lobby this morning. $49.95.


----------

